# Want to buy a netbook



## aishwar (May 16, 2011)

General Questions

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Ans. Rs. 25,000

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
a. Netbook; 10” screen or less
Even a 11 inch ultraportable would be good

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
Ans. India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:ASUS, HP, Acer , Lenovo n Toshiba
b. Dislike: All the others left


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Downloading from the net n watching HD movies

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
will take it to almost every place that i travel.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
the classic games such as doom n nfs.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
4-6hrs

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
i would prefer to see the netbook b4 purchasin it.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Have win 7 Original.

i was looking at a model HP Pavilion dm1z but can't find whether it is a netbook/ultraportable or a notebook and also the ASUS eeepc 1215N. Please help me on these n also on other options available


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 16, 2011)

Lenovo thinkpad x120e. really suits you. all the requirements matching.

only for 18k.


----------



## aishwar (May 17, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> Lenovo thinkpad x120e. really suits you. all the requirements matching.
> 
> only for 18k.




thanks 4 d quick reply......appreciate it.....what abt d best in 10 inch????


where to get the lenovo thinkpad x120e in ranchi????


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 17, 2011)

the one i suggested is just superb. no match. try to get that one only. i dont think any 10'' is comparable to it but still you may wanna look at lenovo ideapad s10-3. i have s10. but i dont think it can play full hd movies on s10-3. 
i dont know where it'll be available locally (you may buy online) but you may visit chokhani computers in main road near overbridge and ask them whether they will be able to provide it or not.


----------



## aishwar (May 17, 2011)

is the Lenovo s10 -10" (that u mentioned) better than asus eeepc 1001HA


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2011)

dont ever go to chokhani.... telling u from personal experience
try microsys near sujata instead . ph no. - 3292321
and x120e is what you should buy.. best for this budget


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 18, 2011)

aishwar said:


> is the Lenovo s10 -10" (that u mentioned) better than asus eeepc 1001HA



i suggested s10-3 not s10. s10 is old now. btw, x120e is better than both of them. and s10-3 better than eeepc 1001ha.

asus 1001p is comparable to s10-3 but still i'd prefer x120e over both of them.

asus 1001p is comparable to s10-3 but still i'd prefer x120e over both of them.


----------



## aishwar (May 18, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dont ever go to chokhani.... telling u from personal experience
> try microsys near sujata instead . ph no. - 3292321
> and x120e is what you should buy.. best for this budget






thanx 4 d info



utkarsh009 said:


> i suggested s10-3 not s10. s10 is old now. btw, x120e is better than both of them. and s10-3 better than eeepc 1001ha.
> 
> asus 1001p is comparable to s10-3 but still i'd prefer x120e over both of them.
> 
> asus 1001p is comparable to s10-3 but still i'd prefer x120e over both of them.





thanx 4 the info

just one more thing......the lenovo thinkpad x120e belongs to the E series.....right??


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 18, 2011)

@aishwar: well i think it's x series. where did you find it as e series?


----------



## aishwar (May 19, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> @aishwar: well i think it's x series. where did you find it as e series?



the people at microsys n others said that it belongs to e series and is x210.......so a bit confused......i asked them for availability and they told me that it is very old.......nw i am a confused lot.......i asked the lenovo care people - they don't even recognize either the models.....


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 19, 2011)

arey! x210 is another model. then i think that netbook isn't available in india. i guess if you want it you will have to buy it online from somewhere. it is there on the lenovo (US) site but not on the lenovo (INDIA) site. i thought they didn't update the site. or else you can utilize your full budget to buy the dell alienware m11x. just have a look at it.

and there is nothing like e series. even the x210 belongs to the x series. other options are lenovo ideapad s10-3 and HCL ME Netbook AE1V2043-X. both are good IMO. all netbooks are approx. the same and fall in the same price range.

and there is nothing like e series. even the x210 belongs to the x series. other options are lenovo ideapad s10-3 and HCL ME Netbook AE1V2043-X. both are good IMO. all netbooks are approx. the same and fall in the same price range.


----------



## aishwar (May 19, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> arey! x210 is another model. then i think that netbook isn't available in india. i guess if you want it you will have to buy it online from somewhere. it is there on the lenovo (US) site but not on the lenovo (INDIA) site. i thought they didn't update the site. or else you can utilize your full budget to buy the dell alienware m11x. just have a look at it.
> 
> and there is nothing like e series. even the x210 belongs to the x series. other options are lenovo ideapad s10-3 and HCL ME Netbook AE1V2043-X. both are good IMO. all netbooks are approx. the same and fall in the same price range.
> 
> and there is nothing like e series. even the x210 belongs to the x series. other options are lenovo ideapad s10-3 and HCL ME Netbook AE1V2043-X. both are good IMO. all netbooks are approx. the same and fall in the same price range.






thank u very much for resolving my confusion other wise the people at lenovo were kind of making me mad.......again thank u


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2011)

aishwar said:


> the people at microsys n others said that it belongs to e series and is x210.......so a bit confused......i asked them for availability and they told me that it is very old.......nw i am a confused lot.......i asked the lenovo care people - they don't even recognize either the models.....



never believe... dealers

be a little patient... ask microsys and the lenovo guys to get it for you from outside.... like calcutta .... call lenovo's cc... enquire where can u get it from, as a last resort online buying is also an option
if u want best bang for buck... get the x120e

Asus 1215b is also an option


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 19, 2011)

@OP: yup the asus one suggested by ssk_the_great also has the brazos platform. see if you can get it. try to avoid the atoms as much as you can.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2011)

stay away from atom as utkarsh said

OT
nice too see ranchi guys here, when i joined i was like the only one... but that was like a long time ago


----------



## aishwar (May 20, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> stay away from atom as utkarsh said
> 
> OT
> nice too see ranchi guys here, when i joined i was like the only one... but that was like a long time ago





jus one last question......does every ASUS books have a problem of noisy fan after a prolonged use???? i have one 1001hA n d fan makes a lot of noise.

i asked a dealer n he said me 2 wait a month for the Lenovo x120e.....let's see...

thanx anyways....u based in ranchi.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2011)

no.... all asus laptops don't have this problem... did u inquire when will the 1215b be available cuz it's got the similar config to x120e

and i am from ranchi


----------



## aishwar (May 21, 2011)

it will b made available in the 1st week of july


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 22, 2011)

aishwar said:


> it will b made available in the 1st week of july



it would be a good idea to wait, what have u decided?


----------



## aishwar (May 22, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it would be a good idea to wait, what have u decided?[/QUOTE
> 
> waiting


----------



## ashur (May 23, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dont ever go to chokhani.... telling u from personal experience
> try microsys near sujata instead . ph no. - 3292321
> and x120e is what you should buy.. best for this budget





which is best shop in ranchi for buying processors, mobo, ram, hdd, monitor???


----------



## aishwar (May 24, 2011)

ashur said:


> which is best shop in ranchi for buying processors, mobo, ram, hdd, monitor???





raman computers or emotions at the back of roshpa tower.


----------



## ashur (May 24, 2011)

aishwar said:


> raman computers or emotions at the back of roshpa tower.



emotions ? is it *Shreyaz Emotions* shop number 19?


----------



## aishwar (May 26, 2011)

ashur said:


> emotions ? is it *Shreyaz Emotions* shop number 19?





yes.....the very same.....raman computers is also near it


----------



## ashur (May 27, 2011)

thanks, will check them


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2011)

aishwar said:


> waiting




it's out

Asus 1215B Laptop


----------



## aishwar (Jun 6, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it's out
> 
> Asus 1215B Laptop




thanx 4 d update.............


----------



## aishwar (Jun 8, 2011)

one more netbook i happen to find out in the 10.1 inch segment that is acer aspire one 5222....does anyone here has any update on it?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 8, 2011)

aishwar said:


> one more netbook i happen to find out in the 10.1 inch segment that is acer aspire one 5222....does anyone here has any update on it?



Dont buy acer. The quality is pure crap


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

hp pavilion dm1-3014au ( amd E series,11.6")@25k
hp mini 110-3612tu( intel atom n570,10")@20k
dell inspiron mini 10(intel atom n455,10")@20k
toshiba NB520(intel atom n550,10")@21k


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jun 8, 2011)

@aishwar: you can buy this one at flipkart with cash on delivery. www.flipkart.com/m/computers/laptops/hp/itmcz2wgamznsmjh?pid=comcwfcmqgwzcy5a


----------



## aishwar (Jun 8, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> @aishwar: you can buy this one at
> 
> 
> flipkart with cash on delivery. Flipkart.com: Online Store



thanx 4 the info


----------

